# Record in getting hired



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

I got caught with a fake ID when I was 17. I was not convicted of it, but i was wondering if that will affect me in getting a job. I dont have any other kind of record including driving.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

benson said:


> I got caught with a fake ID when I was 17. I was not convicted of it, but i was wondering if that will affect me in getting a job. I dont have any other kind of record including driving.


 Hey don't worry that is something we all have done. Believe me I know cops that have done worse and have got on. A Small thing like a fake ID is not going to hurt you.....Good luck


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If I did the hiring for a department I would not take that as disqualifing factor. By law in Massachusetts you have to be convicted. Just be honest with the police department up front and explain that you were young and stupid and have learned from your mistake and chalk it up to life experience on the board of life. We have all done something in our past some have got caught some have not. :2c:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Like BHCCPD says..

Just be up front about it...

"I was 17 and made a stupid mistake.."

Most likely the Chief made a stupid mistake at 17 too.

I know a older guy who was known as a bad a$$ in town during the 60's... he retired a few years ago as a Police Chief and was thankful for the Chief that hired him for giving him a chance. He was a punk until he was about 20 and he finally "grew up" but no one would give him a chance until his Chief did and hired him. 

Moral is, everyone deserves a chance to move on, you just need to prove you are ready to do so. Like you said, its the only thing you have against you - no big deal. If you did that 6 times, then you might have a problem. You just have to show that you've learned from your mistake(s) in life.

(Sorry if its toolong, feeling talkative tonight)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

thanks guys, I've always wanted to be a police officer since I was a little kid, it just freaks me out to think that something like that might affect my career, but thanks for the reassurance.


----------

